

Where to find local freelance front-end developers? - useallfive

I'm looking for freelance front-end developers in the area (Los Angeles), people who love Javascript (jQuery) and the future of user interface, visualizations, and animation.<p>I've been unlucky on referrals, Sortfolio seems lacking, and Craigslist scares the crap out of me (results are usually horrible)...where should we look? Any on HackerNews?
======
evo_9
Email me (on my profile), I do jquery frontend work freelance. I threw this
together last summer for fun and also useful for finding freelance gigs:
<http://linkpro.dotglow.com>

it's primarily jquery on the frontend; and also has a simple iPhone UI (iUI)
that works pretty well.

------
proexploit
I'm not in LA, but I'm a full time front-end guy hanging around here to get
more hackerly. Even if I can't help you, I'm sure I know who can so feel free
to shoot me some details. Proexploit@gmail.com.

------
ufomuffin
hi, it's not that easy, you really have to filter your results between
freelanceswitch and craigs. nvmind.com

